# CSUSA Group Buy



## kent4Him (Dec 22, 2008)

Just to give advanced warning, I will be posting my January CSUSA group buy on January 5th.  I'll probably close off orders on the 12th unless the buy is getting too big.  I'll be accepting those gift certificates that many of us bought or what Santa brings.  It will be in a new thread, so no need to keep looking at this one.

This will be the wide open group buy making available all the kits that CSUSA offers, assuming they are in stock.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 22, 2008)

I JUST told someone about that this morning!!

(in a PM)
You been gettin e-mails????


----------



## Chasper (Dec 22, 2008)

These two gift certificates are burning a hole in my pocket.  Thanks for organizing this again, I'll be in.


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 23, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> I JUST told someone about that this morning!!
> 
> (in a PM)
> You been gettin e-mails????


 
A few, but more important, I'm was sitting at work for the second last day of my work year, not wanting to do the things that I should be doing, so I started the process and got my approval from Monty.  I'm all ready to go, but I won't be around a computer much until the 5th.


----------



## killer-beez (Dec 23, 2008)

Have to replenish my stock from Christmas...  Thanks for having a group buy!!!


----------



## JWS Penworks (Dec 24, 2008)

How does one get involved in a group buy?   I am kinda new to this.  And CS I am assuming is Craft Supply Company?

Thanks!
John


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 24, 2008)

When Chris posts that he is ready to take orders there will a list of most of the pen kits and numbers for you to order and other items, you post in the thread what you would like to order and he pm you instructions with his paypal information to send your payment to. This is basically how it works. You can search for a past CSUSA group buy and read through it and get a better idea of how it works.


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 24, 2008)

Just thinking ahead a little....... When you do the order, do you want us to just PM you our certificate numbers?  

The last order I did, that's how we did it and I emailed all the certificate numbers at once when I placed the order.


----------



## arw01 (Dec 24, 2008)

What types of discounts are typical with the group buy vs. individual orders.  Since signing up for their email specials, I notice they do not discount many items.


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 24, 2008)

Pen kits are 25% off because we always exceed the 100+ pricing.

quantity discounts are often met on pen blanks as well so start looking at what you might want to stock up on.


----------



## GaryMadore (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm thinkin' that I might just use this opportunity to take the leap and buy an Imperial fountain kit (or 5 or 10....)

Looking forward to this,

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 26, 2008)

GaryMadore said:


> I'm thinkin' that I might just use this opportunity to take the leap and buy an Imperial fountain kit (or 5 or 10....)
> 
> Looking forward to this,
> 
> ...


Good thinking.  These group buys are the ideal time to sample some of the more expensive kits due to the steep discounts.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 26, 2008)

Being fairly new here and never got in a group buy, can you also buy other things such as books or dvds and chucks or tools????  Would there be any discounts on those things???


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 26, 2008)

jttheclockman said:


> Being fairly new here and never got in a group buy, can you also buy other things such as books or dvds and chucks or tools???? Would there be any discounts on those things???


 
I think Chris said he would be away for the holidays so I'll take a shot at answering this.

Buying other things than kits and blanks would depend on who is doing the buy and what they will allow, all buys are a little different.

For *this* buy,Chris has stated that "_This will be the wide open group buy making available all the kits that CSUSA offers, assuming they are in stock."_
__ 
If you think of a group buy as just one large order by one person, whatever discounts that individual would receive for large quantities are what we see as far as savings.

As an example, if someone orders six pen kits he gets the 100+ discount because the group will order more than 100 kits.  If that same person orders a Baracudda chuck, they pay the published price for the chuck.  IF there was a quantity discount for five chucks and five people ordered the same chuck in the group buy, then they would get the discounted price but odds of that happening are rare on oddball items.

That's the whole purpose of a group buy..... placing one order buying large quantities of items to get the quantity discounts.  Generally, you will only see discounts on pen kits and pen blanks, with everything else being "regular" price.


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 26, 2008)

Texatdurango said:


> I think Chris said he would be away for the holidays so I'll take a shot at answering this.
> 
> Buying other things than kits and blanks would depend on who is doing the buy and what they will allow, all buys are a little different.
> 
> ...


 

Well said Tex.  I'm open to ordering DVD's and other things.  I won't know the discount on them until I finish the order.


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 26, 2008)

Texatdurango said:


> Just thinking ahead a little....... When you do the order, do you want us to just PM you our certificate numbers?
> 
> The last order I did, that's how we did it and I emailed all the certificate numbers at once when I placed the order.


 
Yep, that's what I have done in the past.  It works well as long as I know the numbers and their corresponding amounts.


----------



## stolicky (Dec 29, 2008)

I was checking out the CSUSA site to 'plan' what I want to order and am noticing that many things are out of stock.  I really hope they get some more in before the GP, particularly the Aeros.  I'd like to pick up several as they seem to be a nice little pen to make for my 'it's a girl pens'.  I have some time, but its great to get the discounts on kits...


----------



## texasfootball21 (Dec 29, 2008)

I think this will be a good chance for me to try my first group order and try some new kits as well. Thanks for organizing this and putting a lot of effort forth to give us the chance to save some money.


----------



## JerryS (Dec 29, 2008)

I know some places discount bushing if you buy a certain quantity of that kit. Does CSUSA do the same ?


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 30, 2008)

JerryS said:


> I know some places discount bushing if you buy a certain quantity of that kit. Does CSUSA do the same ?


 
No, they do not.


----------



## Spats139 (Dec 31, 2008)

I see at least one other Canuck has expressed interest in this buy. Are you able to give me a general idea of what the shipping costs would be? (I know it would depend on the size of my order)

Thanks


----------



## W3DRM (Jan 1, 2009)

Chris,

CSUSA has a few items that they describe as "Create-Your-Own-Pen/Pencil". This takes special input to select the desired center band and clip. Will you be allowing for these items in your group buy? You can find them on pages 100 & 101 of the 2008/2009 Fall/Winter issue CSUSA Woodturners Catalog.


----------



## gomeral (Jan 2, 2009)

Chris,

First, I'm fairly new to the site and have been trying to read up on everything, but please forgive me if I'm out of line here:  Do we know that if we break 200+ or 500+ we'll get the larger discount, or is this just a 100+ thing?  I was reading the "Group Buys???" thread and it sounds like CSUSA does have larger discounts available, and while the group buy may not break the thresholds, I was curious if we know we'll get the discount if we do.  I'm definitely going to want be in on a group buy (getting established), if I knew I could get the larger discount, I'd likely make a larger buy.

Anyway, just asking.  And also just saying thanks for organizing, you'll see an order from me!  



daniel


----------



## Daniel (Jan 2, 2009)

Spats, Although I am to doing this buy. I can say that the small box that mails in the US for 4.85 will mail to Canada for  9.95.
Daniel, any discount that is reached should be passed on. Basically a group buy is a friendly member doing a lot of work to help members save money. other than getting a discount themselves all they get out of it is a lot of work but it is also a part of being "Active" in this group so several people will do them.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 2, 2009)

gomeral said:


> Chris,
> 
> First, I'm fairly new to the site and have been trying to read up on everything, but please forgive me if I'm out of line here: Do we know that if we break 200+ or 500+ we'll get the larger discount, or is this just a 100+ thing? I was reading the "Group Buys???" thread and it *sounds like* CSUSA does have larger discounts available, and while the group buy may not break the thresholds, I was curious if we know we'll get the discount if we do. I'm definitely going to want be in on a group buy (getting established), if I knew I could get the larger discount, I'd likely make a larger buy.
> 
> ...


Hate to throw cold water on the notion of a larger discount but what was written was in the past and things must have changed.

I called Craft Supply saying I was intersted in placing an order for several hundred pen kits and was looking for a better discount than the 25% discount offered for the 100+ kits and their reply was "No further discount".  The best they could offer was free shipping which I already get with my regular orders of 100+ kits.

I spoke with three people, the third being their manager who gave me the final "Sorry but No".  Not knowing how to contact their "wholesaler", I'll take that as their final answer and be happy with the 25% they are offering.


----------



## gomeral (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks, George - while it's not the answer I was hoping for, that's exactly the question I was asking.

daniel


----------



## texasfootball21 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a question, sorry if this has been answered already or if this is well known, I am new to this group buy thing.

I plan on trying some new kits, can I also buy bushings and extra tubes? I want to try my luck at the sierra style pens, and I don't have any bushings or extra tubes, I want to know if I can order these as well. 

I am not sure if only the items that will reach +100 can be ordered, or if I can go ahead and order a few other things like bushings and extra tubes that I may be the only one ordering.

Thanks, and special thanks to Chris for putting all this effort forth to save us a bit of money.


----------



## W3DRM (Jan 4, 2009)

texasfootball21 said:


> I have a question, sorry if this has been answered already or if this is well known, I am new to this group buy thing.
> 
> I plan on trying some new kits, can I also buy bushings and extra tubes? I want to try my luck at the sierra style pens, and I don't have any bushings or extra tubes, I want to know if I can order these as well.
> 
> ...


 
Joseph,

Chris has stated earlier in an a post similar to yours that _"I'm open to ordering DVD's and other things. I won't know the discount on them until I finish the order"._ So, based his earlier reply, I would think he will accept just about anything that CSUSA has in their catalog. However, as I understand it, bushings and like items typically are not discountable regardless of quantity ordered.

Hopefully we'll see his opening of the new CSUSA Group Buy sometime tomorrow (Jan 5th).


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 4, 2009)

Joseph, Chris has always opened his buys for anything CSUSA sells so yes you'll be able to order bushings etc but you'll only get the 100 price on kits.


----------



## angelofdeath (Jan 4, 2009)

Alright it is the 5th here where I am at....I am ready ready!


----------



## W3DRM (Jan 4, 2009)

angelofdeath said:


> Alright it is the 5th here where I am at....I am ready ready!


 
I'm curious, do you turn pens in Iraq?

And, by the way, thanks for serving your country!

Our prayers are with you...


----------



## Dave_M (Jan 5, 2009)

Definitely interested.  Let me know how to get you my list and how to best pay you for my order.  Thanks for organizing this.  I can't imagine how much it must take on your part to keep it all straight.


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 5, 2009)

Spats139 said:


> I see at least one other Canuck has expressed interest in this buy. Are you able to give me a general idea of what the shipping costs would be? (I know it would depend on the size of my order)
> 
> Thanks


 
Generally the canadian shipping is $5-$10 more expensive.  It varies on size and shipping method.


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 5, 2009)

W3DRM said:


> Chris,
> 
> CSUSA has a few items that they describe as "Create-Your-Own-Pen/Pencil". This takes special input to select the desired center band and clip. Will you be allowing for these items in your group buy? You can find them on pages 100 & 101 of the 2008/2009 Fall/Winter issue CSUSA Woodturners Catalog.


 
I can accommodate these, but I warn you, they have messed up these a time or two in past orders.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 5, 2009)

He He He, He actually had the courage to show up again!


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 5, 2009)

angelofdeath said:


> Alright it is the 5th here where I am at....I am ready ready!


 
Sorry, first day back at the office for about two weeks.  I also had to finalize the list and check availability.


----------



## W3DRM (Jan 5, 2009)

kent4Him said:


> Sorry, first day back at the office for about two weeks. I also had to finalize the list and check availability.


 
I guess you can tell folks are chomping at the bit to get their orders in to you - I know I am...:biggrin:


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 5, 2009)

The new thread is open


----------

